# Football fans?



## Johnny Thunder

Anybody out there? College and NFL starting up is another sure sign of the fall.....I hope my Eagles do somethin this year


----------



## writer93

Football Fan here! I'm a big fan of the Cowboys, cant wait to see if they do any good this year!


----------



## DeathTouch

I am a fan of Da Bears.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

writer93 said:


> Football Fan here! I'm a big fan of the Cowboys, cant wait to see if they do any good this year!


Yeah, good luck with T.O.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

DeathTouch said:


> I am a fan of Da Bears.


Who's their QB?


----------



## grapegrl

I follow college football...mainly Florida State.

Go Noles!


----------



## nicole

I almost hate to admit it but I am a Lions Fan. I have lived in michigan my whole life. I am a true detroit sports fan. I stuck with the tigers when they sucked and now look at how good they are doing. I stuck with the pistons when they sucked, and they are good. The Wings have been good for some time now. Hopefully the lions will do something this year or get rid of Matt Millen please.......


----------



## trishaanne

Hubby and I are both MAJOR football fans. I don't care if it's pro or college as long as it's football! He prefers college and of course, his alma mater has a history of being one of the crappiest school football teams...Rutgers! Oh well, maybe there's hope. Too bad he's also a Jets fan. I guess he roots for the underdog. Guess we all better get our prop building done before the games start!!!


----------



## DeathTouch

johnnythunder said:


> Who's their QB?


No one that really matters at this point. They need a little help.


----------



## edwood saucer

Rams fan here...

Hey Nicole - you WILL see exciting football with Mad Mike Martz as your offensive coordinator - just as long as he doesn't go bonkers. Lots of fans here in STL grew to hate him (a Matt Millen-ish type of disdain)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

DeathTouch said:


> No one that really matters at this point. They need a little help.


I like watching Urlacher play-


----------



## Hauntiholik

BRONCOS!!!!!!!
I may be able to convert Sin to be a fan too!

This Saturday is the CU vs CSU game. Most Coloradoans look forward to that game every year.


----------



## grapegrl

johnnythunder said:


> I like watching Urlacher play-


Me too...but for a different reason.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

grapegrl said:


> Me too...but for a different reason.


:devil: Looks like I set that one up perfectly for ya....


----------



## DeathTouch

I thought she would have gone for the tight end instead of the QB.


----------



## ghostie

Been watching the Vikings for thirty years...I just understand the game a lot more now than I did back then! If they could just behave themselves off the field, we'll be in business. Brad Johnson's getting old, but we'll see how it goes...I love fall sundays watching the game and snacking on football food/beer. Good times.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

ghostie said:


> Been watching the Vikings for thirty years...I just understand the game a lot more now than I did back then! If they could just behave themselves off the field, we'll be in business. Brad Johnson's getting old, but we'll see how it goes...I love fall sundays watching the game and snacking on football food/beer. Good times.


The food and beer is the essential element to enjoying the games 
:googly:


----------



## spideranne

Love football. I'm the commissioner of our fantasy football team at work and play in a couple of other pools as well. I'm a Green Bay fan by birth. I was born in WI and it's pretty much in your blood stream. I would be disowned if I even thought of putting another team higher on the favs list. Though, even I will admit, this will not be their year. Farve probably should have retired, but you have to admire a guy who loves to play the game so much.
Love college too, mostly follow the Big Ten.


----------



## Sinister

grapegrl said:


> I follow college football...mainly Florida State.
> 
> Go Noles!


Since Grapegrl and I are from the same neck of the woods so to speak, it is only right that we are 'Noles fans. They need to really work on that offense though. They only just managed to win against Miami (Another team I like) on Monday night. Incidentally, I also pull for the Florida teams in the NFL which covers Miami Dolphins and especially the Jacksonville Jaguars. I am also a Carolina fan since I have family there and was born in Goldsboro.

Haunti thinks I should become a Denver fan since I live here. We'll see.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Sinister said:


> Haunti thinks I should become a Denver fan since I live here. We'll see.


I won't watch a game with you unless to cheer them on!


----------



## Sinister

I will if they're playing someone else besides the teams I mentioned. Fair enough?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Fair enough Sin but it won't be an issue since they're not scheduled to play each other.


----------



## Vikeman

ghostie said:


> Been watching the Vikings for thirty years...I just understand the game a lot more now than I did back then! If they could just behave themselves off the field, we'll be in business. Brad Johnson's getting old, but we'll see how it goes...I love fall sundays watching the game and snacking on football food/beer. Good times.


I'm glad to see I'm not the only Viking fan here, Ghostie. I've like them since the 70's. Went to training camp for 4 straight years in the mid 90's. I hope all the changes they have made will pan out.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'm working on my suicide pool pic for the first week -


----------



## Hellrazor

What about CFL guys???? Im a huge Saskatchewan Roughriders fan! WOOOO HOOOO and a Toronto Argonauts Fan as well... 

As far as NFL goes, I love the Bills!

And College: Go Irish!


----------



## heresjohnny

grapegrl said:


> I follow college football...mainly Florida State.
> 
> Go Noles!


Yeah Baby, GO NOLES, huge fan here. The noles beat the hurricanes on my birthday, doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Uhm....any Lions fans here?

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2006/football/nfl/09/06/bc.fbn.lions.assistanta.ap/index.html


----------



## Lilly

i'm in 3 fantasy leagues,1 survivor league,1 office league,and our own family pool league.
Go Packers
Go Raiders 
my hubby a Bears fan...poor guy!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Any pics for the Irish/Penn State game tomorrow?


----------



## morgan8586

Born and will die a Browns fan. God, need some help.....


----------



## halloweengirl

Does Tykes Football count?Thats the only football that I have time for right now-lol.My son plays on the Little Panthers...GO PANTHERS


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Luckily I survived week 1 of my pool. I"m goin with Indy in week 2.


----------



## nicole

I am a Lions fan. I grew up in the Detroit area. All Detroit sports are good.


----------



## writer93

Well im a Cowboys fan, and so far so bad! lol


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Like I said, good luck with T.O.....I'd still like to take bets on when he and Parcells blow up.


----------



## Sinister

Damn FSU! Lost 27-20 yesterday against Clemsen. Bobby Bowden really needs to do something about his offense. They only just managed to squeak a victory against Miami last Monday.

Today it's The Broncos vs. The Chiefs. Since I live here in Colorado now, I have to start showing some support for the local team. 

Monday, one of my favorite former home teams, the Jacksonville Jags square off against Pittsburgh Steelers. THAT is the one I really want to see.


----------



## edwood saucer

Hey - just a thought - next year we should have a HF Fantasy Football League. We could have a lot of fun with it - something like whoever wins - everyone else has to send them a small prop that they made. I've never won a league is 15 years of playing - so it's definitely not a set-up! (I play for fun in free leagues)...

It's easy enough to run a league, and the tools leagues provide make it really fun to pester each other.


----------



## Sinister

That sounds great in theory, but what about the ones of us who don't do the prop thing? That will probably change next year, but with my recent upheavels, it just wasn't doable this time around. Besides all that, not many folks here seemingly watch this beloved pastime sport.  Sad...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I like the fantasy league idea too....but maybe just for the "honor" of it all....

I'm gearin up the Iggles' home opener today against the Giants. Food and beer all ready - now we just need some pregame action.


----------



## ShadyHallows

Raiders fan here!


----------



## Sinister

ShadyHallows said:


> Raiders fan here!


Don't say that where Haunti can hear you. :ninja:


----------



## edwood saucer

You know what - if we got 12 of us to play in a league - what about a Haunt Forum Trophy? One each year would be a ball to make - it would be sent to the winner - and the winner would post a picture of the trophy - either holding it, or a blucky holding it or whatever.

We can definitely store the idea til next year.


----------



## nicole

you can join at yahoo sports. My husband is in two leagues and he didnt have to pay a dime.


----------



## edwood saucer

Yeah - I'm in an NFL.com fantasy league and a yahoo league.


----------



## grapegrl

Sinister said:


> Damn FSU! Lost 27-20 yesterday against Clemsen. Bobby Bowden really needs to do something about his offense. They only just managed to squeak a victory against Miami last Monday.


 Yeah, that something would be for his son, Jeff, to go get a job at Whataburger or something.  &*^ ^@##}+!!!!!  I knew it would go right down to the line and we'd blow it...*_grumble_*. It was an exciting game, though. I was really hoping that Florida would get beaten, but Tennessee just couldn't score again before time ran out. Not a good football weekend for Grapey this go 'round.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I could scream - what an effing game by the Eagles. I blame Donovan - he set into motion the loss. URGHHHHHHH.


----------



## writer93

Gettin ready to watch Redskins and Cowboys, I hope the Cowboys smear em good!


----------



## Sinister

The Bronco's won, but the damn game was dull. Man...I only hope Monday's game is much better.


----------



## BioNecro

Hoping for S.B. win #4 for the Pats this year


----------



## Johnny Thunder

so i'm taking the ravens in my suicide pool this week - any fans have a better pic?


----------



## Sinister

Jax pulled it out against the Steelers with three lousy field goals. Not one TD in the whole game. At least it was 9-0...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Kinda glad we're supposed to get rain tomorrow and Sunday - that way I don't feel "too" lazy for laying on the couch watchin football clear through Monday morning.


----------



## morgan8586

How many more seasons can I take of the Browns lackluster skills? To answer my own question.....As long as it takes. I refuse to give up hope. One year, somehow, someway the Browns will get it together and we will finally make it to a superbowl. Win, lose or draw....I dont care of the outcome. I just want to be able to see my Browns at a superbowl....


----------



## dynoflyer

Last time the Patriots were shut out during the regular season they won the Superbowl. Can I hope for a repeat?


----------



## slightlymad

johnnythunder said:


> Anybody out there? College and NFL starting up is another sure sign of the fall.....I hope my Eagles do somethin this year


The eagles do something thats funny JT boy you really are an eagles fan


----------



## ghostie

At least they're not using their rookie third string QB. Sorry, but the Vikings reek. I've lost all hope...*sob*


----------



## Technical Terror

Tonight my home state Falcons play the Cowboys. 
Falcons need alot of luck with all the injured players, but noone in Georgia that I know ever expects to see them in the Super bowl.


----------



## mikeq91

dynoflyer said:


> Last time the Patriots were shut out during the regular season they won the Superbowl. Can I hope for a repeat?


Well we can always hope! Our secondary and overall defence hasn't been looking too great the last few weeks so hopefully they can clean that up before the playoffs.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

slightlymad said:


> The eagles do something thats funny JT boy you really are an eagles fan


Well, I was overly optimistic when I posted - beginning of the season and all :googly:


----------



## Nefarious1

All I have to say is...

GOOOOOOOOOO GATORS!!!!!

and..

GOOOOOOOOOO BEARS!!!!!!


----------



## skullboy

Sad to say I am a RAIDER fan,as long as I remember.Something about the attitude sounds familiar.Yea I know they suck!OH WELL>


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*All I want for Christmas is an Iggles win *


----------



## dynoflyer

mikeq91 said:


> Well we can always hope! Our secondary and overall defence hasn't been looking too great the last few weeks so hopefully they can clean that up before the playoffs.


Brady's bunch looked good in today's win over JAX. Let's enjoy the post season.


----------



## ShadyHallows

Go Raiders


----------



## skullboy

ShadyHallows said:


> Go Raiders


Right on bro!


----------



## slightlymad

Will TO survive 2 quarters......


----------



## morgan8586

the end of a crappy season....better luck next year. all I want is one good year, one season where the Browns are at least competitive. At least the Steelers sucked too......


----------



## slightlymad

JT got his xmas wish


----------



## BooGirl666

All I gotta say is my home team is a bunch of **** ups. geesh!


----------



## slightlymad

Didnt I hear one of those guys got shot or was that some other meathead


----------



## Johnny Thunder

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070101/ap_on_sp_fo_ne/fbn_broncos_williams


----------



## BooGirl666

it wouldn't surprise me i am soooo disappointed with the bengals


----------



## slightlymad

oops someother meat head sorry for the false alarm.
thanks JT


----------



## Troy

Very disgruntled Cowboy Fan here, the defense has just been brutal for the last 4 weeks. I hope they can right the ship & beat Seattle.


----------



## Anachronism

I just havent been into football the last couple years, I suppose I'm rooting for the Seahawks (they're the local team)


----------



## Hauntiholik

You are missed Dee. A great career and a great guy cut down much too early in life.


----------



## dynoflyer

Here's apologies in advance to all the NY/NJ area AFC/NFC football fans who will be going to work on Monday in a bad mood. Sorry, guys.


----------



## pyro

Ouch


----------



## writer93

Well me and dad like the Cowboys but they arent doing so hot. One more chance and there gone, and I personally think theyre gone after this game against the Seahawks.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

_Fly Eagles Fly........._


----------



## Lilly

Go Bears


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*FLY EAGLES FLY......*


----------



## dynoflyer

Love it!

Pats are going to Sandy Eggo!


----------



## morgan8586

Go Chargers!!!!! Marty.....its your time to go to the Superbowl!!!!!


----------



## Pete

Man, all I care about is the BCS Championship tonight. I know Ohio's probably going to come away with the win, but screw it....

GO GATORS!!!!!!!


----------



## Ghostess

Way to go Eagles.. it was a happy household here last night. (Glad he didn't watch the Flyers game though... OUCH!)
Go Gators!


----------



## Nefarious1

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GATORS OWN THE WORLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nefarious1

And GO BEARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dynoflyer

I'm now a Gators fan, too! What a game, wow!


----------



## dynoflyer

Look out Peyton. Here come the Pats, here come the Pats, hehehe


----------



## Lilly

Well I'm still pissed at the "Pats" for ripping off the Raiders a few yrs ago so Go Bears ......Go Indy


----------



## dynoflyer

Can't we all just get along? Rules is rules, that goes for the Raiders, too.

Here, maybe this'll cheer you up.

Peyton Manning, after living a full life, died. When he got to heaven, God was showing him around. They came to a modest little house with a faded Colts flag in the window.

"This house is yours for eternity, Peyton," said God. "This is very special; not everyone gets a house up here." 
Peyton felt special, indeed, and walked up to his house.

On his way up the porch, he noticed another house just around the corner. It was a 3-story mansion with a Silver and blue sidewalk, a 50-foot tall flagpole with an enormous Patriots logo flag, and in every window, a New England Patriots towel.

Peyton looked at God and said "God, I'm not trying to be ungrateful, but I have a question. I was an all-pro QB, I hold many NFL records, and I even went to the Hall of Fame."

God said "So what's your point Peyton?"

"Well, why does Tom Brady get a better house than me?"

God chuckled, and said: "Peyton, that's not Tom's house, it's mine."


----------



## Lilly

Yeah Right...NOT
wishful thinking there
GO BEARS


----------



## dynoflyer

I agree with you Lilly, "Go Bears"!

The Pats will play them in SB XLI, we have a score to settle from XX.

Colts / Bolts
Coincidence? Maybe, maybe not.


----------



## morgan8586

no pats...so sad...

no saints...too bad...

Da Bears vs Indy Colts......


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Who's old enough to remember this? 

Yay Bears!!!!!!!!!!!

Yay! Yay! Da Bears!!!!!!!!!!!!

You have to sit through a quick ad, then the video starts. 

http://video.yahoo.com/video/play?p...om/search/video?p=super+bowl+shuffle&ei=UTF-8


----------



## turtle2778

LOL...Ms. Wicked I thought you would be the first to put up the announcement. Too funny.


----------



## turtle2778

OMG!!!! I havent seen that video in years. I used to roller skate to it. I cant believe how cool i used to think that was. Thanks for putting it on.


----------



## morgan8586

we're not here to cause no trouble, were just here to do the superbowl shuffle......


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hardcore.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070122/ap_on_fe_st/fbn_bears_early_delivery


----------



## Lilly

Yup Superbowl shuffle redeux?
That would be awesome.
DaBearz


----------



## Anachronism

I'm taking the Colts to win 34 to 17


----------



## dynoflyer

Gotta go with the Bears Hope the defense gets to Manning


----------



## Lilly

It's gettin close
Gotta be Da Bearz... we are having a Bears party 
haha imagine that in Packerland.
Defense sure will get to manning they using the Tampa 2 D ...Urlacher says name will change to Bears 2 D ..love that guy


----------



## morgan8586

sigh...another loser season for my beloved Browns. Looks like its time to rebuild again.


----------



## Spooky1

Go Ravens!! Nice to have a quarterback who should stick around for awhile (or maybe I should say, that we want to stick around).


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*E
A
G
L
E
S

EAGLES!!!*


----------



## Lilly

I'm picking ...Ari over Eagles ..sorry JT


----------



## Spooky1

Is it fair that PA has 2 teams still in the Playoffs?

How can you not root for a team named after one of Edgar Allan Poe's poems.


----------



## Lilly

The Superbowl should be a great game ..
I would like to see Ari win just because they haven't won in a long time..but
Pitt is my 3rd fav team so I will root for them
GO PITTSBURGH


----------



## Spooky1

I've got to go with the underdog, Go Arizona!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I don't follow foot ball much and I am a Longhorns fan and a Cowboys fan...but since the Cowboys didn't make it this year i'm going for Arizona....for some reason i just don't like the Steelers.


----------



## Monk

I'm from Philly but I currently live in Arizona, so the people around me like to give me a hard time right now. But its all good I guess. Eagles D let me down, oh well.


----------



## dynoflyer

Since my Pats aren't in it, I'm rooting for the Cardinals. 

Even though I was born in Arizona and the Cardinals were not. 

'Snowbirds', we used to call 'em. hehehehe


----------



## Johnny Thunder

LOL

Oh well - devoted to the state, so go Stillers!


----------

